
Faraday Future 'breaks ground' on $1B Nevada factory - cat-dev-null
http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/13/11425594/faraday-future-breaks-ground-on-1-billion-nevada-factory
======
cat-dev-null
(Faraday... I see what you did there.)

An inevitable business model is a hybrid between Uber and Tesla: where one of
a fleet of vehicles autonomously picks you up and self-drives (yes, Johnny
Cab). Why own a vehicle (car, truck, delivery van, etc.) if you can have just
what you want (different models), when you want and not have to
garage/maintain it? And the prospect of eliminating human-error and
unnecessary deaths/injuries is also appealing.

